# اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد



## bnt elra3y (23 مايو 2008)

*سلاااااااااااااام ليكم كلكم 
كان عندى اقتراح صغير لو ينفع اوك عندى استعداد اعمله  ولو مش ينفع اوك 
ليه مش يكون فى " ايتك اليوم " هى مش ابراج ولا حظك اليوم لالالا
دى بس كلمة منفعة لليوم 

لو حبيتو الفكرة اوك وربنا يسهل ونعملها 
سلااااااااااام صلولى كتير علشان الامتحانات*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

فكر جميلة جدا وياريت تبقى تحت التنفيذ


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

نخليها فين يا بنت الراعي؟


----------



## bnt elra3y (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

*مش عارفة ياماى روك  بس شوف انت القسم المناسب ولو حبيت الفكرة اوك ​*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2008)

لو عندك استعداد, ابدأي بوضع اية لكل يوم في *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*


----------



## mero_engel (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

*فكره جميله فعلا الكل هيستفاد منها *
*وانا مع روك في القسم اللي اختاره *​


----------



## bnt elra3y (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

*اوك حاضر 
باذن ربنا نبتدى من النهاردة
ميرسي اوى على تشجيعكم ​*


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

*قكرة رائعة حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## boshra_aziz2006 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح صغير واتمنى اعرف الرد*

فكره    عظيمه   كن مطمئننا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر     ( البابا كيرلس )


----------

